# [Kromlech] Orc Spitfire Assault Speeder released (post#56)



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

After a short break, we're back with some more news for you.
Today, we are releasing two sets of bits.

The first one is a set of Orc heads in Budenovkas.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Or.../160921384703?pt=Games_US&hash=item2577a976ff








They were designed by Igor Karpov and painted by Edwin Smolinski

The other one is a basing kit consisting of 11 Tree Stumps, which you can use to diversify your gaming terrain or add a bit of character to your minis' bases.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Tree-Stumps-fantasy-elf-forest-/160921386831?








Designed by Smok
Painted by Edwin Smolinski and Andrzej Kasiewicz

Hope you like them!

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

And the spare grenade?


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Two more releases for you today!

As promised this week, we've got another crazy basing kit up. This time it is a set of 11 Cacti with two spare sombreros.
















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Cacti-desert-stygian-/150948606014?pt=Games_US&hash=item23253cf03e
They were designed by Smok.
Painted by Edwin Smolinski.

The second release is something we were requested a lot to do. So here you have it.
A set of 6 Legionaries Running Legs.
























http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Le.../160923849623?pt=Games_US&hash=item2577cf1397
Designed by Filin.
Painted by Artur.

Have a great weekend!

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Spare sombreros...

...genius, sir


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey all,

Today, we are proud to present to you our new Orc Field Chirurgeon. It does not matter if your orcs have a flu, broken leg, or chiclephobia! This dude can handle it all.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Orc-Field-Chirurgeon-Orc-War-2-ork-/160926843301








Sculpted by Igor Karpow
Painted by Artur

Do you like him?

Cheers,
Pawel


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

He looks awfully calm for an Ork...

So he's either admiring his butchery or he's picking his next victi.., uh, patient.

Great model!


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey all,

Two more releases for you today.
The first is a set of Stygian Doors, ideal for converting futuristic vehicles and buildings
















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Stygian-Doors-/150955039332?
3D design by UVW
Painted by Edwin Smolinski

We are also happy to announce the release of Small Leathery Wings set, which should fit most 28mm miniatures
























http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Small-Leathery-Wings-/150955034800?pt=Games_US&hash=item23259f08b0

Designed by Smok
Painted by Edwin Smolinski

Hope you enjoy them

Cheers,
Pawel


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi folks,

Today we are releasing a set of 10 Orc Pilot Heads. Of course, the fact that they have proper gear, does not mean, they have the vaguest idea about piloting, so let them inside your flying vehicles at your own risk.
You have been warned.


















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Or.../160933526150?pt=Games_US&hash=item257862ba86

Designed by Igor Karpow
Painted by Edwin Smolinski

Cheers,
Pawel


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Guys,

We have promised to expand our existing ranges, and therefore today we are happy to announce that we are releasing a set of 10 Sons of Thor Shoulder Pads.
They should fit most sf heavily aromoured 28 miniatures.


















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Sons-of-Thor-Shoulder-Pads-/150960930836
Designed by Filin
Painted by Andrzej Kasiewicz

Hope you like them and have a great weekend!

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Didn't see the previous updates, but digging the door sets, may have to pick some up


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm loving all the "Stygian" bitz, especially the helmets and shoulder pads...


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

After a short break, we're back with some more new stuff. Two brand new releases today.

The first is a set of 10 Orc Yanks Heads.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Or.../150965166309?pt=Games_US&hash=item232639a0e5








Sculpted by Igor Karpow
Painted by Edwin Smolinski

The second is slightly more on the heavy side of things. Probably our biggest and heaviest miniature released to date.
The mighty and foul Rotten Butcher - Demon of Plague.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rotten-Butcher-demon-plague-/150965172581?pt=Games_US&hash=item232639b965








Sculpted by Robert Kurek
Painted by Andrzej Kasiewicz

More photos can be viewed on our Facebook Page or under the links to the auctions.

Also, as Christmas is coming (unless the world ends), we would like to give you some more reasons to celebrate and we will be throwing out some sweet deals for you very soon.
You'll hear about them in the next days. Stay put, because they are going to be limited stock/limited time offers.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers,
Pawel


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

That butcher is simply hideous! I love it!! :-D


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Rotten Butcher is great, i'll definately get one for my dad.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

For under 60 bucks that Butcher is very nice value - one of the best third party models I think I've seen in terms of quality of sculpt and pricepoint.

For comparison it's on a 60mm base and masses more than a great unclean one (which isn't clear from the pic on this thread)...


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

He is my kind of sexy...well done


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn! That butcher is simply stunning. I want one. Or two. Maybe three.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

That Butcher is awesome!! Now though, do I use it as a huge herald, a GUO or a Nurgle Giant?? oh the possibilities!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, everyone else has already said it, but screw it, that Butcher is fan-fucking-tastic. Incredible model, good job Kromlech!


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Alrighty!
As promised, we are starting off with the Christmas deals I was talking about.
The first pack is:

Halftrack Squadron








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Or.../160941384397?pt=Games_US&hash=item2578daa2cd
3 Orc Halftracks armed with heavy flamers. 
Regular Price: $ 117,00
Deal Price: $ 92,99
You Save: $ 24,01 ( 20% off)

Demonic Fraternity








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-De.../160941391972?pt=Games_US&hash=item2578dac064
Sek'hara- handmaiden of Pain, 10 Bedlam Fraternity Heads and 20 Bedlam Fraternity Shoulder Pads. 
Regular Price: $ 63,69
Deal Price: $ 49,99
You Save: $ 13,70 (more than 20% off)

Orc Greatcoats








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Orc-Greatcoats-Deal-/150966192601?pt=Games_US&hash=item23264949d9
10 Greatcoat orcs bodies and 10 pairs of arms. 
Regular Price: $ 43,20
Deal Price: $ 34,99
You Save: $ 8,21 (almost 20% off)

Each one of these will last until the end of 26.12.12, or until the stock runs out.
Keep an eye out for more deals coming soon.

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Crosses fingers for a Stygian deal* :wink:


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Deneris said:


> *Crosses fingers for a Stygian deal* :wink:


:santa:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Must say i rather like that demon chicks sculpt!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Deneris said:


> *Crosses fingers for a Stygian deal* :wink:


This. Please. :grin:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Stygian Deal up on the Kromlech Ebay Store:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Stygian-Deal-/150967766502?pt=Games_US&hash=item2326614de6

Also Marine-esque Jetbikes and Samurai stuff, but it's the 1k Sons stuff we're interested in!


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just, as Sethis spotted, we do have another portion of Christmas deals for you.
Today available for you at discount prices are:

Three Iron Shark Pattern Jetbikes.








Regular Price: $ 59,97 
Deal Price: $ 47,99 
You Save: $ 11,98 (almost 20% off)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Jetbikes-Deal-/160942864073?pt=Games_US&hash=item2578f136c9


Ten Stygian Nobles Heads, twenty Stygian shoulder pads, nine Khopesh vibro swords and one stygian two-handed weapon








Regular Price: $ 39,18
Deal Price: $ 32,99 
You Save: $ 6,19 (almost 15% off)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Stygian-Deal-/150967766502?pt=Games_US&hash=item2326614de6


Ten Cyber Samurai Heads, ten Cyber Samurai Backpacks and ten Vibro Katanas.








Regular Price: $ 37,00
Deal Price: $ 31,99 
You Save: $ 5 (almost 15% off)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Cyber-Samurai-Deal-/160942867186?pt=Games_US&hash=item2578f142f2

As previously, these will be up until the end of 26th of December or while stock lasts.

Hope you find something interesting for yourselves in them.

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

loving the jetbikes but they just dont look the right style for my BA's.


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Happy New Year everybody!
We're starting off with a release of Legionaries Legs set. It contains 6 pieces, which will fit most 28mm sf heavy armoured soldiers.


















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Legionaries-Legs-space-legions-/150975011937?

Designed by Filin and Smok
Painted by Edwin Smolinski

Hope you like them!

Cheers,
Pawel


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Today we would like to present our new set of orc Afrika Korps torsos. They are expanding our Orc War 2 range and will look great with the Afrika Korps orc heads as well as any other orc head you would wish to strap on them.
They come in a set of 6 unique pieces.


























http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160956661390

Sculpted by Smok.
Painted by Edwin Smolinski.

Hope you enjoy them.

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But where's the SPARE GRENADE?

Stygian stuff looks amazing.

Midnight


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

If I ever get around to starting my Blood Axes, you guys are gonna end up with so much of my money I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

As it seems, the grand majority of you enjoyed our previous Legionaries Leg sets, here is another one to add to your collection.
This time, we are releasing Legionaries Kneeling Legs. The set contains 6 pieces and will fit most 28mm heavy armoured miniatures.


















http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Legionaries-Kneeling-Legs-space-legions-/150985342242

Designed by Filin & Smok.
Painted by Edwin Smolinski.

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Just bought some, friggin awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

Following your requests, we are expanding the Highlander range.
Today, we are releasing a set of 10 heads.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Highlander-Heads-bits-28mm-/150992615474

Sculpted by Dmitrij Aniszenko.
Painted by Edwin Smolinski.

Expect more of this range to come soon!

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

They are coming...









More will be revealed this week.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Initially I hoped for Obliterator standins, but I'm guessing something a little more orkish.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Mega Nobs. interesting. 

If so I might get a couple depending on price.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Pawel_Kromlech said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Following your requests, we are expanding the Highlander range.
> Today, we are releasing a set of 10 heads.
> ...


Now how about some Ork heads with Tammys on - and some highlander Ork legs to go with them


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

EmbraCraig said:


> Now how about some Ork heads with Tammys on - and some highlander Ork legs to go with them


This is happening probably later than sooner, but we will go for it.

Also, more photos from today:

The first guy:








Close-ups of the weapons:


















Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I really love these, price however will be the factor if I buy 10+ of these or not.
Rumour has it GW will be coming out with some ork kits within a few months, Mega Nobz rumoured to be one of them. A competitive price now could see some really good sales.


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

The price is not decided yet, but we are aiming at what we concider a fair price for what they are.


Anyways: the second dude and two more weapon close ups.


























Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, those meganobz are really well done.


----------



## DkMiBuch (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. I've never owned an Ork model, but I might just have to pick one of these up! Truly epic models..


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm very impressed with the MegaNobz, they're so much better than GW's current models. These actually look beefy, ramshackle yet terrifyingly dangerous. Perfect :biggrin:


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Oooookay.
This is the last dude.
Tomorrow's the release.
Hope you guys are at least half as excited as we are.










Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Sexy....good work!


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

One more thing to keep you on your toes before tomorrow's release:





A 360 degrees look at our new Orc Jaggernaut Mecha-Armours.

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

They are some Bad-ass minis! Damn I want them!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I have one question, will you be adding Combi weapons for them? Combi Scorcha/Rokkit.
The models are awesome but if I had to make my own I think the model would lose the cool look if the parts used were not yours.


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi MadCowCrazy,

Yeah, we are planning on expanding the range in the future. Not only with alternate weapons, but with other crazy bits and add-ons.

Anyway,
The waiting is over and we are very happy and proud to announce that our new Orc Juggernaut Mecha Armours are finally out.
Check out the youtube video with a 360 degrees look around all of the models:





They are available as a single model (note that only two pairs of weapons are available when choosing this option).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Or.../150997890352?pt=Games_US&hash=item23282cf530









You can also buy them as a set of three models with all the different pieces (including all three weapon sets) and a strip with all five head options.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Or.../150997899052?pt=Games_US&hash=item23282d172c









First concept drawings by Socrates Kentaro and Clayton Tayt.
Basic structure Mateusz Gajos.
Final build and detailing Maciej Cobel.
Heads by Igor Karpow & Maciej Cobel.

Hope you enjoy them!

Cheers,
Pawel

PS. If you want to shop in style, I've designed a button for you that will take you to the auction


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

They're stunning. Once my wolves are finished, and the orks are picked up again, I'm having these! Brilliant miniatures!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Too expensive for my wallet 
Guess I'm stuck with Oyumaruing the metal GW model I have.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ork Deffwing here I come. I love these models and can not wait for pay day to order me some of these. I love all the texture on them and the detailing. These are way better tahn the GW ones.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Lots of awsomeness will pick up a few of those juggernaughts


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> Ork Deffwing here I come. I love these models and can not wait for pay day to order me some of these. I love all the texture on them and the detailing. These are way better tahn the GW ones.


I mightnt do a deffwing but still gunna do some of these as some mega nobs in my list. +rep for more awsomeness by kromleck.


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

The late spring is finally here (well, in Poland at least), so time to dust off your shades and roll out with style. The louder and more ostenatious, the better.
Check out this green git chilling his elbow and making sure that if by any chance someone does not hear the engine of his plane, they will notice the bang of the mortar shell exploding on their head.

We are happy to announce the release of our third orcish vehicle kit- the "Spitfire" Assault Speeder.


























Linky to the video with a 360 degrees view:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaiIXupQA0s

Linky to the auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151036954415

Master model by Tokkutai. 
Painted by Edwin Smolinski.

Cheers,
Pawel


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Not so sure about this one, the design is a little too clean and neat for what I'd expect an ork to be flying. This looks manufactured, whereas the Meganob suits earlier in this thread look like they were welded out of a junkyard.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah its just missing the mark, far too small, i suppose it could be used as an alternate deff kopter, but its just a bit meh


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Yeah its just missing the mark, far too small, i suppose it could be used as an alternate deff kopter, but its just a bit meh


Exactly... it's not "bad", per se, just rather... uninspring. Orks, if anything, LOVE pimping their rides to the extent of them all looking like "muscle cars"- big rowdy road/air beasts. This poor guy looks like he's driving his mother's Yugo. :laugh:


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

Today we are releasing another set, that many of you requested us to do.
It is a goblin artillery crew kit consisting of three little dudes.


































http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kromlech-Goblin-Artillery-Crew-Orc-War-2-ork-/151053737600?

Designed by Igor Karpow.
Painted by Edwin Smolinski.

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Liking those grots a lot... Almost makes me want to brush off me Blood Axe ladz...


----------

